# Lime before rain?



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Any issues with applying lime before rain tomorrow so that the rain dissolves the granules into the soil? I need to make one last lime app before the end of the year and it supposed to rain tomorrow so I was thinking this would be a perfect time. Let me know if there is any issues with this, thanks everyone!


----------



## nycbob (Aug 7, 2020)

Dont see any issue at all. I applied lime last week before 2 inches of rain.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Same. Best time to do it.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

Ditto ... I applied mine before last weeks rain ......


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

That's the best time TO do it. Without water, it just sits there and does nothing.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MDJoe said:


> That's the best time TO do it. Without water, it just sits there and does nothing.


^^^This.^^^


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

If you're applying dolomite lime (vs. quicklime) and most of you are, it doesn't matter. It takes months for dolomite to dissolve and be taken up in the soil.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

TheEggMan said:


> If you're applying dolomite lime (vs. quicklime) and most of you are, it doesn't matter. It takes months for dolomite to dissolve and be taken up in the soil.


This. It sometimes is even more helpful to apply it when the season has ended and the ground goes through a freeze, thaw freeze cycle in winter. This incorporates the granules into the soil. The constant precipitation and slow melting usually without any rapid runoff of dissolved product also helps


----------

